# Trade Shows



## Digital Basement (Apr 30, 2009)

We're an internet based t-shirt company looking to do some of our own DTG printing for small jobs and such. We got our search narrowed down to a few machines, but really want to see them more in action and maybe get a good deal at a trade show. We would like to be well up and running before Christmas, so the sooner the better. 

Anyone know any good shows for DTG printing soon?

We're considering this one Welcome to NBM Shows!

Thanks for any suggestions or help. We're in Atlanta, but can't wait until the ISS show in October.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The two main trade shows are www.issshows.com and www.nbmshows.com. There is also a smaller embroidery focused show in Nashville every August called Emboidery Mart by www.nnep.net. SGIA (www.sgia.org) is usually in late Sept to late October each year and will be in New Orleans this year. You already missed the DAX Expos in Minny, MN and Kansas City. Some of the dtg manufacturers actually set up their own little events, but you will only see their printers at these shows. 

Those are basically your choices. I would check the exhibitor lists to see who is exhibiting before determining which show to go to. Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

Digital Basement said:


> We're considering this one Welcome to NBM Shows!


Your situation sounds a lot like ours. We'll be at the Fort Worth NBM Show at 10:30am tomorrow. We're very much looking forward to it. And, we look forward to the ISS Show later this year. By the way, the ISS Show is September 10-12 in Atlanta, not October.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Your purchase timeframe will dictate which show to attend. ISS in Schaumburg and Atlanta will be far larger shows than the NBM shows are - thus you will get a look at more vendors. Regardless of which show you attend, do your homework. There are a lot of new machine brands entering the market that do not have a proven track record. I suggest sending a specofoc file you want printed to each brand you are considering and see how they come out and how quickly they respond.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe ISS have even more shows than that. Here is the info: http://www.issshows.com/


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I do realize that there are more than these two shows, but the New England show is very lightly attended by both vendors and buyers and didn't think about Ft. Worth as it is out of our territory!


----------

